# NKC State Champ BBQ Comp this Weekend...Who's gonna be there?



## vegansbeware (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm planning on attending, Friday evening. I've been invited to hang with a team, that I have never met before, so I have no idea what I'm in for, and would like to have a few other options, a few other sites I could visit, just in case the site I'm invited to, turns out to be "RIB BOILERS"
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Ya know what I mean? So is anyone else from this Forum gonna be there that wouldn't mind if a fellow 'Que-addict stopped by their site for some good conversation and maybe a little 'Que sampling?


----------

